# Man put in coma after vape explodes?



## LJRanger (17/9/15)

http://www.bostonnewstime.com/regio...hen-his-e-cigarette-exploded-in-his-hand.html

Not sure how real this is, but thought its worth a share.


----------



## Ashley A (17/9/15)

Scary stuff if it's true.

My 1st thought though was that I'd also go into a coma if my vape exploded so I didn't have to deal with not having one and having withdrawal symptoms. I can't imagine going back to cigarettes now.


----------



## G-MAN (17/9/15)

Scary story but this statement is so funny!!

"The exploded vape is in custody and being investigated by the South Walton Fire and Rescue Department."

I wonder if it will take the fifth!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ashley A (17/9/15)

That's why you should buy mods that resemble grenades. You just might mistake take the real thing for it.


----------



## MJ INC (17/9/15)

I wonder what sort of device it was? A tradition e cig a like, a pen device or a proper mod? I wouldn't want to be the person who sold it to him unless they have product liability insurance which costs a bomb in the US especially on Chinese imported goods.


----------



## VapeDude (17/9/15)

Prob an iStick 50W, damn I'm starting to trust this thing less and less


----------



## Mitch (17/9/15)

Excuse the ignorance, but how big of an explosion must there have been for it to fracture his neck? I assume that it wasn't the vape that caused this, however they will leave it worded like this to add to the sensationalism.

So once again it's the e-cigarettes doing and not user error, so it's like every time there is an accident on the roads it's the cars fault and not an outside factor, a lot of the time driver error. There is probably a very good reason this happened, e.g. bad battery safety, or unsafe build.

My 2 cents

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (17/9/15)

How many this year? If it's only the first or second incident (true incident) then it's still safer than smoking.


----------



## Nick (17/9/15)

if its true, how could this have happened?


----------



## VapingSquid (17/9/15)

True or not, we all take a bigger risk by getting into our blocks of steel with a steering wheel each morning and evening...not to mention hurtling against gravity on purpose.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (17/9/15)

And I quote .... Heading of description "Man, 21, put in a coma after suffering..." further down the article reads "James Lauria, 23, was left in the ICU for more than a week..."

So yah... M'urica!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Necris (17/9/15)

i read this,and feel for the guy,but also have to ask why.
atlantis on a hybrid,wrong choice of battery,ignoring ohms law,too few vent holes in the mod....etc etc..etc...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GerharddP (17/9/15)

Another reason why a Reo wont kill you.......Had to do it I'm sorry

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/9/15)

GerharddP said:


> Another reason why a Reo wont kill you.......Had to do it I'm sorry



All mechs are particularity prone to exploding in your hands not as likely with electronically regulated devices.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 5


----------



## GerharddP (17/9/15)

Gizmo said:


> All mechs are particularity prone to exploding in your hands not as likely with electronically regulated devices.


Reo's have hotsprings that will collaps long before the bat vents, if that fails(and it wont because the bat drops away from the top contact) there is plenty of venting available. Regulated devices are just electronics which can also fail any time. Difference is it might fail in the fire position and just keep on firing...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## GerharddP (17/9/15)

Trust me..in my industry you prefer a mechanical interlock with any or all electronic circuits especially when electronics fail in a position where it is less than favorable.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (17/9/15)

Gizmo said:


> All mechs are particularity prone to exploding in your hands not as likely with electronically regulated devices.


That is a particularly irresponsible statement from a vendor, staff member and administrator on this forum. You are saying a mech mod is likely to or inclined to explode in your hands! You cannot be serious? If so, I presume you do not and have never sold mech mods.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Necris (17/9/15)

Andre said:


> That is a particularly irresponsible statement from a vendor, staff member and administrator on this forum. You are saying a mech mod is likely to or inclined to explode in your hands! You cannot be serious? If so, I presume you do not and have never sold mech mods.


i must agree,a decent quality mech is as reliable as your build,your battery and your common sense.
I have seen horrible clones,Lemaga 4nines in particular that required a lot of sanding and adjustment to get firing reliably,even autofired on me.
but once done they have been rock solid little performers,and will probably always be my backups.

Just recieved 2 smpl's for a customers patina and the difference between them and the lemaga 4nines is astounding,makes me worry about using the 4nines after realizing the lack of sufficient vent holes(none in the bottom,2 useless one under the atty in topcap)

are mechs for everyone,no...i would not recommend a hybrid to a beginner,nor to someone who simply wants to bang on a tank and vape.
but for the more experienced vapers,i cant agree to a blanket statement that they are bad,nor prone to explode

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (17/9/15)

Plain and simple if you use a mech unregulated mod without safety built in like a reo you need to make sure you know ohms law and that your batteries are adequate ! But most important is be aware! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/9/15)

Gizmo said:


> All mechs are particularity prone to exploding in your hands not as likely with electronically regulated devices.


Batteries are prone to exploding in your hands. Batteries vent in regulated mods to.
The only time something might explode is if you grossly ignore the safety warnings and abuse it. Laptop and cell batteries have vented. RC car batteries vent.
People need to do their homework and know the safety concerns. I'm getting tired of idiots blaming everything and everyone but themselves for doing something silly. In america a coffee chain got sued because some fool burned his lips. Excuse: there was no warning on the cup. Wtf happened to common sense. 
Yes accidents do happen but mostly idiots happen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ashley A (17/9/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> ... In america a coffee chain got sued because some fool burned his lips. Excuse: there was no warning on the cup. Wtf happened to common sense.
> Yes accidents do happen but mostly idiots happen.



Guess he wanted cold coffee.


----------



## Rafiq (17/9/15)

I'm not too sure how true this story is. I have seen the same pictures with different names attached to the 'victim'. 

 

That's a link to 'Blakevapes' on Instagram. One news article said it was him. Same pictures, but with his name attached unlike the above article.


----------



## Alex (17/9/15)

Gizmo said:


> All mechs are particularity prone to exploding in your hands not as likely with electronically regulated devices.



I strongly disagree, and I have read many reports of "safe" electronic devices that have exploded. I just never share them on here because I don't want to be accused of scare mongering.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nick (17/9/15)

Is it a large amount of reports @Alex

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (17/9/15)

Nick said:


> Is it a large amount of reports @Alex
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



They often come up on the electronic cigarette subreddit @Nick.


----------



## kimbo (17/9/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Batteries are prone


 Have the potential


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/9/15)

kimbo said:


> Have the potential


A battery without potential is useless.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (17/9/15)

Regulated devices are not 100% safe but due to the fact that the boards have protection in them ie short control and reverse battery protection helps alot! But if you look at the new dna 200 which are being charged via usb which reports are showing unequal amps sent to all 3 cells then i fear we will be hearing alot more about lipos blowing up!

I have 2 lipos dna 200 incoming but i will use a proper charger! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dr Phil (17/9/15)

Me and @Paulie had a nice discussion about this the other day. Opened my eyes up with this hole dna200 buzz that's going to happen soon with regards to lipo cells.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (17/9/15)

As with the idiot with the venting Efest battery a while ago, this guy will probably not admit that he did something stupid that caused the mod to explode. What stupid mod has no venting holes for batteries to vent? It can only explode if enough pressure is built up. I'm pretty sure it's human error...again.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gizmo (17/9/15)

Apologies,

My wording was incorrect. Vape King parkwood has had one Apollo mech mod get thermal runaway and burn my brothers hand where it then exploded on the floor. So my opinion was just based on that. I appreciate your input, I am also not a big fan of mechs, so my silly bias also gets in the way. So please excuse my ignorance.


I have never come accross this kind of behavior with any regulated device.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/9/15)

Paulie said:


> ..But if you look at the new dna 200 which are being charged via usb which reports are showing unequal amps sent to all 3 cells then i fear we will be hearing alot more about lipos blowing up!..



@Paulie, that part is intentional afaik. Either the reporters did not check the DNA 200 Datasheet , or Evolv made a huge boo-boo somewhere. I presume they are using standard charger modules that already has that functionality instead of reinventing the wheel & chasing up costs.
This from the data sheet :
*Cell Balancer*
During charging, is vital that none of the batteries charge beyond 4.2 volts per cell. If one of the cells in the battery has more charge than the others, its voltage will be higher. During charging, the DNA 200 will turn on a “balancer” to charge that cell more slowly, to allow the less charged cells to catch up.
By monitoring and charging each cell individually, the safety of a multi-cell pack is equivalent to using a single cell. Many products, from power tools to laptops to electric vehicles, use multi-cell packs. All responsible multi-cell lithium based designs use cell by cell monitoring and balancing to operate safely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

